# How to attach images to posts



## NightKnight

Ever wondered how to add pictures to your post?

All you need to do is click the "Attach Files Button" at the bottom of your post. If you don't see this button, click the "More Reply Options" button to bring up the full editor. Then do the following:
Click the 'Attach Files' button
A file browser will open allowing you to navigate to the place on your computer you have your image stored. Click on the image you want, click ok. Your image will be uploaded.
Place your cursor at the place in your message you want your image to appear and click 'Add to Post' which has appeared below after uploading your image.









If you have already uploaded your picture to the forum gallery, click the My Media button to directly insert any of your gallery images into your post.
Press the 'My Media' button
Select the image or images you want
Click finished


----------



## NightKnight

It is also recommended that you do this instead of using images hosting accounts.


----------

